

Washington D.C. Think Tank Hacked – 700,000 Charities at Risk - lstamour
http://blog.norsecorp.com/2015/02/25/washington-d-c-think-tank-hacked-700000-charities-at-risk/

======
lstamour
They're not the first. Speculation within
[http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/233641-prominent-
dc-...](http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/233641-prominent-dc-think-
tank-hacked)

Source of news: [http://nccs.urban.org](http://nccs.urban.org)

